# Cyps & Friends



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2011)

It was time for our orchid society's annual trek; three weeks later than normal this year....

Cyp. parviflorum






Cyp. passerinum


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2011)

A wood lily





Amerorchis rotundifolia





A big cluster of Pinguicula


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2011)

Striped Coral Root





Elephant's Head. These are cool; first time I think I saw it in bloom. The tiny blooms have elephant ears and trunks.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2011)

thank you
i'm not afraid to say it
i love orchids 
and wild orchids have a special place....
i mean....
none of you will tell anyone i said that, right?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> thank you
> i'm not afraid to say it
> i love orchids
> and wild orchids have a special place....
> ...



Naw -- not to worry...


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool pics Joanne!!! I esp. like the colors of the Striped Coral Root!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2011)

Wonderful pics!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2011)

nice pics! thanks for posting. what is the latin name for elephant heads?


----------



## Jorch (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Jo! I especially like the Cyp passerinum


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! Good stuff and really good photo of the striped coral root; I know how small they are!:wink:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful wild plants!


----------



## Dido (Jul 5, 2011)

Great pics, love the passerinum


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 5, 2011)

Great selection of some wonderful species. Thanks for the look :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Jul 7, 2011)

Great finds Joanne! We are several weeks late on natives as well.


----------

